# First part of 'Alien' prequel expected in late 2011!?



## CooleyJr (Dec 9, 2010)

First part of &#039;Alien&#039; prequel expected in late 2011 &#8211; The Marquee Blog - CNN.com Blogs

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I can't wait. Michelle Yeoh from Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon will be in it. 


Your thoughts on this epic news??


By the way.. if you haven't seen Michelle Yeoh.. she's almost 50 and still smokin!!


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 9, 2010)

from the article 
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon" star Michelle Yeoh, *48*, is also being considered for the role of tough-but-sexy Vickers.


born in 1962 according to IMDB, that would be almost 50.


As far as Alien goes, maybe i'll give it a try, but never been much a fan.


----------



## CooleyJr (Dec 9, 2010)

Shit. Typo..  Corrected!


----------



## setsuna7 (Dec 9, 2010)

And she's a fellow countryman of mine!!! Michelle Yeoh FTW!!!!


----------



## setsuna7 (Dec 9, 2010)

Damn Double post


----------



## Bobo (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm pumped for this. I liked all the Alien movies, even the bad ones lol. I hate hearing about this stuff though, for an odd reason. It's because now I want plot details, but fear that could ruin some of the experience of seeing the movie for the first time. Well let's just say I can't wait


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Dec 11, 2010)

Noomi Rapace is awesome too! if you havnt seen "The girl with the dragon tatoo" and its sequels, you gotta check that shit out. Netflix, son


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 11, 2010)

I hope she's not another wannabe Ripley. I'm bored of those. Ripley was cool as fuck, and when they try and make strong female characters in homage to her it doesn' work. I want this film to have the fear and suspense that the first film had. This has the potential to be very good, but I'm skeptical, especially after two AVP films.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 11, 2010)

If Ridley Scott makes a movie even remotly as bad as the AVP movies i'll eat my own face.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 11, 2010)

i cant wait \m/


----------

